# [video] My CMLL Algs



## RubiXer (Mar 13, 2013)

These are my CMLL algs that fit my turning style. Comment if you have some algs that you think I should try! Sorry about the shitty vid quality for the second half :/


----------



## kasochi (Mar 13, 2013)

GJ I've been waiting for this vid!
I'll make a review of my CMLL algs from it. thx.


----------



## ottozing (Mar 13, 2013)

R' D R U' R U' R' U R' D' R
R' D R U' R U R' U R' D' R


----------



## already1329 (Mar 13, 2013)

My algs:


Spoiler



A2: R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R2 x'
A6: R' U L' U2 R U' x' U L' U2 R U' R x'

B1: R' U' R U' R' U2 R
B2: R2 D R' U R D' R' U R' U' R U' R'
B3: B' R B R' U2 R' U2 R
B4: R U2 R' U2 R' F R F'
B5: L' U R U' L U R'
B6: R' U' R U' R B' R' B R' U2 R

C1: R U R' U R U2 R'
C2: R' U2 R U2 R B' R' B
C3: F R' F' R U2 R U2 R'
C4: R U R' U R U' R D R' U' R D' R2
C5: R U' L' U R' U' L
C6: R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R'

D1: R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R'
D2: R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2
D3: x' R U R' D R U2 R' D' R U R' x
D4: R B' R' F R B R' F'
D5: F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
D6: L' U2 R U' Rw' U2 R Lw U' R'

E1: R U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U R'
E2: F' L' U2 R U' R B R2 U' L F
E3: R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'
E4: R' F U' R F R' U R F'
E5: R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R
E6: F R U R' U' F'

F1: R U' R' U2 R U R' U2 R U R' U R U' R'
F2: R' U Rw U2 R2 F R F' R
F3: R' U' R U R B' R' B
F4: F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F'
F5: R U R' U' R' F R F'
F6: R' F R F' R U2 R' U' F' U' F

G1: F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
G2: L' U R U' L U R' F R U R' U' F'
G3: R' F R U F U' R U R' U' F'
G4: R' U2 R U R' U R2 U' L' U R' U' L
G5: R U' L' U R' U L U L' U L
G6: R' U' R U' R' U F' U F R

H1: R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R'
H2: F R U R' U' R U' R' U R U R' F'
H3: R' U' R U' R' U' L U' R U L'
H6: F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F'


----------



## arvind1999 (Mar 13, 2013)

Time to start learning CMLL!
Will use some of the algs from that video..


----------



## RubiXer (Mar 14, 2013)

ottozing said:


> R' D R U' R U' R' U R' D' R
> R' D R U' R U R' U R' D' R


I already use those...


----------

